# To Restrict tcp/ip settings change ???



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to restrict tcp/ip setting change on my computer (windows xp) through registry. I am not able to find the settings in gpedit.msc.    Please help


----------



## mrintech (Nov 18, 2008)

May be these help you:

*forum.soft32.com/win3/MSDN-Article-Restrict-TCP-IP-Ports-Windows-2000-Windows-XP-ftopict48596.html

*www.pctools.com/guides/registry/id/31/



> Configuration settings for the TCP/IP protocol are stored in several Registry keys. You can find some of these settings in the following branch:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services
> 
> ...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to restrict access to tcp/ip setting so that nobody can change it without my permission on my pc


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 22, 2008)

Abe koe solution batao yaar ?????


----------



## slugger (Nov 23, 2008)

> Open your registry and find the key below.
> 
> NC_AllowAdvancedTCPIPConfig - Restrict changes to advanced TCPIP configuration
> 
> Create a new DWORD value for each required restriction from the list below. Set the value to "0" to enable the restriction or delete the value to disable it.



Network Connection Restrictions


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Buddy its working. Aakhir ek mechanical engineer hi kam aaya last mein 

For info of all others the key *NC_EnableAdminProhibits* (Enable Windows 2000 network connections for administrators) must be enabled in first place to enable any/all other restrictions


----------

